# need quick way to put dvr into standby



## ssroamio (Sep 9, 2018)

it takes too many keystrokes to place my roamio vox in standby. even though postings say it is unnecessary to put the tivo into standby, it seems there needs to be a way to do it quickly and simply and not have to navigate all the menus to get to that option. it would be very helpful if the roamio vox could be placed in standby via a quick shortcut key on the remote or a voice command.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

There is a standby remote code as some older Tivo units had it and it made its way over to the Harmony remote code database. That doesn’t really help you unless you have a harmony remote though.

You can also press the power button on the front of the Roamio which will put it in Standby or set it to automatically go into standby after a set time of non-use in the power saving settings.


----------



## ssroamio (Sep 9, 2018)

I will try both suggestions. thanks for the reply.

fyi, for convenience, it would be handy to be able to use one of the little used A B C D buttons to go to standby. especially when you are switching back to just watching your tv and are done using the tivo for viewing; it is inconvenient to get up to push the power button in that case.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Standby offers only one measurable advantage- avoiding emergency alerts. Power savings are de minimis, as are impacts to the hard disc (opinions vary, but it could shorten the life).


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Every other electronic device has a button turn off or for standby. Why does Tivo make such a big deal out of it ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jth tv said:


> Every other electronic device has a button turn off or for standby. Why does Tivo make such a big deal out of it ?


TiVo doesn't make a big deal out of it.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

jrtroo said:


> Standby offers only one measurable advantage- avoiding emergency alerts. Power savings are deminimous, as are impacts to the hard disc (opinions vary, but it could shorten the life).


Nitpick: standby on a Roamio Pro reduces power consumption from 20W to 16W. I wouldn't call this deminimous (since I never use that word) or even insignificant, but a 20% reduction is admittedly pretty lame for a feature touted as saving energy. They could have done much better.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

snerd said:


> Nitpick: standby on a Roamio Pro reduces power consumption from 20W to 16W. I wouldn't call this deminimous (since I never use that word) or even insignificant, but a 20% reduction is admittedly pretty lame for a feature touted as saving energy...


In my neck of the woods, that 4W would cost me 32 cents per month, quite insignificant, or whatever you want to call it if you happen to have a thesaurus handy. To me, 32 cents is not worth the added startup wait time and losing all my live buffers several times a day.

EDIT: Forgot to subtract out actual ON time. Let's say 6 hrs/day on average. That brings my savings down to under 25 cents per month. I probably lose that much in my couch cushions.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

TiVo is just trying to position itself as an always-on device. Just like my router. No power button or standby switch on that. Just like my modem. No switch on that, either. Power consumption is fairly insignficant in the grand scheme of my things.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

snerd said:


> Nitpick: standby on a Roamio Pro reduces power consumption from 20W to 16W. I wouldn't call this deminimous (since I never use that word) or even insignificant, but a 20% reduction is admittedly pretty lame for a feature touted as saving energy. They could have done much better.


Ratios are not all that important with usage levels this small to begin with. Even if this was in standby for an entire year 24x7, the savings is 35 kWhs. De minimis, by definition.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I agree, It would be useful to have a "quick standby" 

Standby releases a tuner..... so something else can use it (record/mini) and since no one is watching the "main TV" when everyone goes to bed..... why does the DVR need a live tuner.

We can put the Mini's in standby and release their tuners.... simply by pressing the Tivo button..... why can't the DVR have a easy way to do the same...... Like press TV Power and then Tivo.... Bingo Tivo would go in standby mode... That would be easy and make sense.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

skypros said:


> We can put the Mini's in standby and release their tuners.... simply by pressing the Tivo button.....


Sorry, that releases the tuner but does not put the Mini into Standby. If an EAS test happens while in TiVo Central/screen saver, the Mini will acquire a tuner for four hours. Unless it is in Standby. With Mini units, the front LED will go out in Standby.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> Standby offers only one measurable advantage- avoiding emergency alerts. Power savings are de minimis, as are impacts to the hard disc (opinions vary, but it could shorten the life).





snerd said:


> Nitpick: standby on a Roamio Pro reduces power consumption from 20W to 16W. I wouldn't call this deminimous (since I never use that word) or even insignificant, but a 20% reduction is admittedly pretty lame for a feature touted as saving energy. They could have done much better.


Perhaps the reason you never use the word is that it is not a word. The phrase is "de minimis":

de min·i·mis
_adjective_
adjective: *de minimis*

too trivial or minor to merit consideration, especially in law.
"de minimis fringe benefit rules"


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

ej42137 said:


> Perhaps the reason you never use the word is that it is not a word. The phrase is "de minimis":
> 
> de min·i·mis
> _adjective_
> ...


I'll give the poster sinnee credit, I had typo in my post originally.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

V7Goose said:


> You can assign number buttons for shortcuts to do things like this. RTFM


Is 'Standby' available for selection as a shortcut?

Hydra actually makes putting the box into Standby a little easier than it was under Encore, since with Encore you potentially had to avoid an advertisement menu option appended to the bottom of TiVo Central. With Hydra, what's the remote sequence ... TiVo, Left, Select ? (or is there a Down, as well)


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Is 'Standby' available for selection as a shortcut?
> 
> Hydra actually makes putting the box into Standby a little easier than it was under Encore, since with Encore you potentially had to avoid an advertisement menu option appended to the bottom of TiVo Central. With Hydra, what's the remote sequence ... TiVo, Left, Select ? (or is there a Down, as well)


Ooops

*Thank you* for challenging this - you made me go look again. I could have sworn I saw this specifically as an option for Home Shortcuts, but I do not see it now. I'll go get rid of my earlier response!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

V7Goose said:


> *Thank you* for challenging this - you made me go look again. I could have sworn I saw this specifically as an option for Home Shortcuts, but I do not see it now. I'll go get rid of my earlier response!


Happy to help.

Any chance you could check/correct the button sequence I posted above for putting Hydra into Standby mode?


krkaufman said:


> With Hydra, what's the remote sequence ... TiVo, Left, Select ? (or is there a Down, as well)


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Happy to help.
> 
> Any chance you could check/correct the button sequence I posted above for putting Hydra into Standby mode?
> ​


You are close - Actually, it is :
TiVo | Left | Select | Left | Down (or Select) | Select 
and then wait for a bit during the warning screen that pops up. It will eventually go to sleep if you do not touch anything else.

This is actually a bit longer than the old button sequence I used to use on my S3 boxes!

I personally used to like Standby just to avoid the emergency message tests in my recordings, but ever since the bug was introduced with the last release in TE3, I have just stopped using it for anything.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Actually, this can be shortened even further by using the fixed Home Shortcut 0. Here is the best sequence I have found in TE4:

TiVo | 0 | Left | Select | Select


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Since we're being specific, there is a Mini TE4 change. If you select Standby on the Mini, then hit TV Power, the Mini does not enter Standby. This is a Hydra thing. You have to wait until the Mini goes into Standby before you power off the TV. It's 3 to 5 seconds on A93 or A95.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

V7Goose said:


> Actually, this can be shortened even further by using the fixed Home Shortcut 0. Here is the best sequence I have found in TE4:
> 
> TiVo | 0 | Left | Select | Select


Thanks. That still seems longer than my (admittedly faulty) memory from the beta testing, but similar to Encore: TiVo, ChDown, Select, ChDown, Select ... assuming no advert.

Can you turn off the TV using the remote's 'TV Power' button without disrupting the Standby countdown?

edit:


JoeKustra said:


> Since we're being specific, there is a Mini TE4 change. If you select Standby on the Mini, then hit TV Power, the Mini does not enter Standby. This is a Hydra thing. You have to wait until the Mini goes into Standby before you power off the TV. It's 3 to 5 seconds on A93 or A95.


Ah, so this bug has returned. (Encore exhibited this behavior for a while, but it was fixed.) So it only occurs on a Mini, not the host DVR?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Can you turn off the TV using the remote's 'TV Power' button without disrupting the Standby countdown?


No. I just tested that. Hit TV Power while the warning window was still on the screen. Lights on the Bolt never went off, and when I turned the TV back on, the Bolt is still at the Menu Power screen with "Enter Standby" highlighted.

But what DOES work is to turn off the TV first, then hit TiVo 0 left select select. That is basically what I used to do with the S3s - just memorized the button sequence so I never had to turn on the TV just to put it in Standby.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Ah, so this bug has returned. (Encore exhibited this behavior for a while, but it was fixed.) So it only occurs on a Mini, not the host DVR?


I don't think so but the TE4 Roamio that does get put into Standby uses an AVR with a TV that uses other devices. If I can every get Hydra back on the Roamio I will test it.


----------

